# Sonnenstudio, kleiner Flyer



## RadeonX (17. Oktober 2007)

hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal die Profis unter euch um eine hilfe bitte. Ich spiele ab und zu mit Photoshop oder Gimp. 
Nun hat mich ein  Kollegen geben für ihn ein kleinen flyer zu bastel. Ja toll, ich sage ohne zu überlegen ja und nun steh ich da............paar Bilder habe ich ja, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine idee wie ich anfangen könnte. Jetzt nicht kompliziert denken, es soll lediglich  einfach und hübsch sein.
Wenn jemand schon so etwas gemacht hat, Beispiele sind wilkommen
Größe: Querformat
150x105 mm

Viele Dank für eure hilfe
P.s ihr könnt mir auch gerne was senden, falls ihr etwas habt.........danke danke


----------



## Carrear (17. Oktober 2007)

Denk an dir Urheberrecht der bilder. Es kann einen Mordsärger geben, wenn du einfach so Bilder aus dem Netzt fischst un die Benutzt - Ich habe das alles schon erlebt. Alternativ zu PicNapping : www.photocase.com da kannst du Lizenzen für Fotos für einen Euro pro Bild erwerben. Einziges Manko: Du musst dein Konto mindestens mit 10 Euro aufladen. Aber lass dir gesagt sein - man kann das immer mal gebrauchen, also werden die 10 Euro kein verschwendetes Geld sein.

Gruß
Carrear


----------



## RadeonX (17. Oktober 2007)

danke für die Info.
das ist mir bekannt. Ich habe woll vergessen zu sagen, das ich Fotos von Studio habe und diese evt. auf eine schöne Weisse einbinden wollte. Es geht mit lediglich um eine schöne idee wie man es realisieren könnte............Palmen und Meer gibt es auch kostenlos im Netz 

na ja wer wirklich lust hat zu helfen, den kann ich die Bilder auch gerne schicken.

Über ICQ kann man mich auch erreichen............Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Michael Aringer (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

das ist jetzt wirklich nicht bös' gemeint, aber wenn es dir hier schon schwer fällt, dann kontrolliere den Flyer später siebenfach auf die korrekte Rechtschreibung!

Servus, Michael


----------

